

Phun | Great Physics Program for Kids - iamelgringo
http://www.acc.umu.se/~emilk/media.html

======
huherto
Reminds me of "The incredible machine". I've been unable to find this game for
years. Hopefully someone can tell me how to get it or point me to something
similar.

~~~
csmajorfive
Oh god I spent countless hours in that game. There was also something called
"Clik N Play" that let you make your own video games.

------
ken
This looks very similar to a Mac program (whose name I've long since
forgotten) I used in college in the mid-1990's. It's good to see somebody is
finally putting that CPU power to good use: once you got beyond 5-10 separate
objects, a 68k couldn't even manage 1fps.

~~~
mhb
Working Model?

<http://workingmodel.design-simulation.com/WM2D/index.php>

~~~
ken
That's it!

------
SirWart
Just for kids? That looks pretty awesome to me. Reminds me of Garry's Mod for
half-life 2.

~~~
yters
I hope someone makes a "for older person" version. I'd like to play it too.

------
corroded
sadly, avast thinks it has a worm :( (tried downloading the exe file)

*edit: just downloaded the zip file and it works. im not sure how a kid could play with this though, i tried playig around with it and i couldn't even make a car.

